# Please help w Medical Marijuana



## 1arko23 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello
My name is Arko and I live in Salt Lake City, Utah. 
I started having seizures when I was 16 and was put on medication which did not help much. 
When I was 18 I started smoking bud and the seizures stopped. Two years ago I went to Europe where I spent 5 months and stopped smoking Marijuana In those 5 months I have had 2 seizures even tho I took the meds. I came back to the States and started to smoke again, been seizure free ever since and I am 24 years old now and regular user of Marijuana. 
My question is, can I get Medical Marijuana card even tho I dont live in California. Is there a way and any information is good. 

Thank you


----------



## 420benny (Jul 17, 2009)

I am pretty sure you have to be a resident of one of the states that gives out mmj cards. I know you do in oregon.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 17, 2009)

Well if you cant......you can always medicate yourself. I gave up prescription pain killers for my back years ago and have been fine. Sure it still gives out as it would if I was on pills or not, but the pain isn't there when I smoke.


----------



## Storm Crow (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry hon, residency is a "written in stone" requirement in California! And the only MMJ state to recognize other state's patients is Montana. A California rec is good only in California - it is not transferable to other states (except Montana). Wish I had better news for you. 


Granny


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

I believe Utah will be 1 if not the last state to incorprate the U.S. MMJ program-its a darn good 1.Mormons' are not pro MMJ as a group.Maby in private but not as a hole.Utah is ran by the Mormon religion,just do not see it happening.Sorry bud,gotta stay underground in Utah!


----------



## 1arko23 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well that sucks.
I guess I will have to keep spending money on my medication as it is not that cheap here. I wish I knew someone in California with some great bud to sell in larger quantity (to last me couple months ) 

Thanks for the replies


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

:holysheep: Was that a shot in the dark?u a leo:cop: tryng to catch someone slippin:hitchair: if you on the up and up.BE LEARRY OF "POUND FOR SALE"REPLIES,FOR:stuff-1125699181_i_ TRAPS CAN BE SET.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 17, 2009)

Too scary to post that you are looking for bud here. It's probably a rule anyway, but just don't do it. Find someone in person and go from there.


----------

